# Gravely ZT 34" Line



## Josh A (Sep 15, 2013)

Guys,

About to buy a new zero turn. I was looking at the Gravely HD line (44" or 48") but the size of my yard doesn't really justify the cost. If I go with the 48" I'd have to widen gate also. Anybody got an opinion on the lower ZT line specifically the 34"? Reliability? Deck thickness issues? Briggs & Stratton verse Kawasaki? Cost is about half of the HD line and the 34" is about the perfect size for a couple spots (less weed eating) in the yard without severely effecting mow times.

Josh


----------



## pele55 (Sep 15, 2013)

Josh A said:


> Guys,
> 
> About to buy a new zero turn. I was looking at the Gravely HD line (44" or 48") but the size of my yard doesn't really justify the cost. If I go with the 48" I'd have to widen gate also. Anybody got an opinion on the lower ZT line specifically the 34"? Reliability? Deck thickness issues? Briggs & Stratton verse Kawasaki? Cost is about half of the HD line and the 34" is about the perfect size for a couple spots (less weed eating) in the yard without severely effecting mow times.
> 
> Josh


we sell the gravely line and the ZT34 has been holding up fine.. i have a friend with the ZT50 that mows her site in the woods and she is as hard on a mower as anybody... i have put a couple sets off blades on and nothing else... you mite want to look at the zt42xl too. kawi engine, fabricated deck, and servicable transmissions..


----------



## Josh A (Sep 22, 2013)

*ZT34 Crankshaft Problems*

Pele,

What's your opinion in the ZT42 (Kawi engine)? A relative of mine works at the Gravelly dealership selling Mahindra tractors so we went and talked to the mechanics. They said they don't even stock the ZT34 because they have had so many of the 34s come back with unbalanced crankshafts on the Briggs engine. Have you seen this at all?

Josh


----------

